
Alarm and skepticism over North Korea claim of being free of Coronavirus - turtlegrids
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/03/alarm-scepticism-korea-claim-coronavirus-free-200319051628072.html
======
GardenStick
Disaster for nk and it's people I hope they accepted medical supplies as it
will create a bridge for communication in the future.

